# can't believe I did that...



## misfitsailor (Nov 22, 2014)

This is an iron crankshaft casting for a PMR #1.  I realized as I left the bandsaw that I seem to have hit a snag.  oh:


----------



## wespete66 (Nov 22, 2014)

I can just imagine your face when you looked at it and realized what you'd done!


----------



## aonemarine (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like something I would have done.....


----------



## Swifty (Nov 22, 2014)

Can you use a pin in its place.

Paul.


----------



## /// (Nov 22, 2014)

Ouch!
Same as aonemarine, looks like something I'd do!


----------



## misfitsailor (Nov 22, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Can you use a pin in its place.
> 
> Paul.



I hope to do just that! I have some 3/8" drill rod that should do fine.


----------



## charlesfitton (Nov 23, 2014)

Just build it with a really short stroke..


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 23, 2014)

bar stock to the rescue.


----------



## vederstein (Nov 23, 2014)

When I did my PMR #5 it came with a similar crankshaft casting.  I looked at it then the drawing and told myself to forget about it.  Given it's length I didn't think I'd have a chance in hell getting that thing machined without bowing, chatter, etc.

I didn't even try.  I just made it out of barstock and welded the components together.

...Ved.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 23, 2014)

OOOOps !!!!!!


----------



## mcostello (Nov 24, 2014)

Thats almost as bad as working overtime to finish breakdown parts, and then the foreman says "which ones have the tapped holes?":fan: Made all clearance holes. Parts still worked.:wall:


----------



## Dale (Nov 24, 2014)

looks like the crank wont have much throw ! Don't fret, the next will have more is my bet. I've done it !


----------



## Ken I (Dec 20, 2014)

Believe it or not it took me a few glances to figure out what was wrong.

So I could have easilly done that myself.


----------



## old redneck (Feb 8, 2015)

I started to make the exact same mistake, but realized it just as the blade started to cut.  On the bright side, it was a good clean cut!  Seriously though, I contemplated making mine from scratch and it may have been easier than using the casting.  Show us the built up one when you finish.


----------



## hrefab (Feb 19, 2015)

Probably the best thing you ever did with a PM casting. Make it up from barstock or cut it compeletly in half and use a dowel pin. Not the worst mistake ever made (by a long shot!)


----------

